# Physical Status Modifiers



## mad_one80 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi!


New to anesthesia coding and was wondering if anyone has any links or info on examples of dx that support the physical status modifiers of P3 or greater?
for example, dx: 496, 414.0, 428.0, 250.00, 278.01, 427.31..... 

thx for your help/assistance!!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 21, 2009)

Per physical status modifiers description:
  P3 = severe systemic disease
  P4 = severe systemic disease /constant threat to life
  P5 = moribund pt not expected to survive without operation

I have not seen any written documentation of acceptable diagnosis.  We encourage our provider's to indicate the dx that qualifies for the physical status modifiers. I frequently bill those diagnosis that you have listed & have NOT had any payment (or non payment) issues from any carrier.

Julie, CPC


----------

